

Ask HN: Which page is your entry to HN? - RiderOfGiraffes

Where do you start?<p>+ The actual "Front Page"<p>+ The new submissions?<p>+ The comments page?<p>Starting with the Front Page, there's loads that you miss because there's loads that never attracts enough attention to get there, even if it's good.<p>If you start from the "New Submissions" then you read the item before there are comments, so you don't get the benefit of the discussion that's often the best part of HN.<p>If you read the "Threads" page then you get everything mixed together.<p>So, where do you start?
======
icey
I start with the "front page", then hit up "newest". If there is something in
the top 10 or 15 on the front page that I don't understand the popularity of,
I go to /classic to see if it's just me or not.

------
ScottWhigham
/classic

~~~
lionhearted
How is /classic different? I've heard it mentioned a couple times, but there
wasn't an update on news news. Pros/cons? The submission order looks just a
bit different to me.

~~~
soundsop
The rankings are based only on votes from accounts that are over a year old:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=607271>

